# Looking for penn reels, spinning and conventional all sizes



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

LOOKING FOR 704'S AND 706'S, MOST ALL SIZES OF SS REELS
and conventionals, senators, squidders,jigmasters and others. poor condition and parts reels are fine.
need an abundance of spools and rotors to send to my cnc guy for slotting and drilling. let me know what you have. thanx,mike


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Whats your Ebay store name?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nevermind, i found you.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Interested in a 3/0 Senator?


----------



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

lurebuilder said:


> Interested in a 3/0 Senator?


pm sent


----------



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

as i said, poor condition reels are fine, looking for hulls, parts reels, junkers etc. can not pay retail price on stuff as it will all be blasted and refinished anyways. shelfies and collectors are out of my price range. thanx,mike


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Are you looking or NOS and gentle used side plates??? I have a bunch.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

piscesman said:


> Are you looking or NOS and gentle used side plates??? I have a bunch.
> Kim:fishing:


Can you let me know what you have? models they fit or part numbers


----------



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

Still looking, need spools and rotors parts reels, spinning and conventionals


----------



## tightlinesreels (Jul 1, 2013)

still looking


----------

